# can you keep dart frogs on their own?



## stranger23 (May 10, 2010)

Ok ive got a couple of spare tanks and really like the look of dart frogs so was thinking i would like to get a frog for the tank we like the bright colours of the dart frogs and want one thats going to be awake during the day so no calling all night and keeping the kids up! My problem is the tank we want to use for the frog is hexagonal so dont think enough room for 2 can they be kept alone? We dont want to breed them or anything ive got loads of animals so cant be bothering with having loads of babies in the house. The tank is a foot wide by 16 inches high not sure on how many gallons it holds


----------



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi yes you can keep dartfrogs on their own,but they probably interact better with pairs or a group.i am new to amphibs but have setup an exo terra with 2 darts in.have a look at my pics i put on might give you some ideas.i am no expert but my darts are thriving in a plastic rub with wet kitchen towel misting everyday till tank soughted good luck with your choice.i am sure some of the guys and gals can help you with more info.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

You might be better off getting a group of thumbnail darts instead. I think you could keep a pair in that sized viv. They really are ridunculously tiny though.


----------



## Delgado (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree, assuming the tank is 12" 12" 16" you could probably just about squeeze a pair of thumbnail species in there. Despite their tiny size they are territorial and any 'third wheels' will be in trouble in a small space.

To be honest, I know the aim is to use up spare tanks, but if you're serious about keeping darts the tank itself is probably going to be quite a small proportion of the total cost and I'd say it would be worthwhile getting a larger one to give you more options and the best chance for success


----------



## stranger23 (May 10, 2010)

Ive got another bigger tank i just wanted to see if it would be possible to use the hex tank for them as i couldnt find anywhere what size tank they need


----------

